# That ultimate mortality



## Ricardo Tavares

Estou com dúvidas para entender e traduzir a seguinte fase:

"Securitization would allow very long term coverage of the risk that ultimate mortality will diverge greatly from projected mortality for the selected lives".

Minha tentativa:
"A securitização permitiria oferecer cobertura a um prazo mais longo que a mortalidade máxima final diferenciará bastante da mortalidade projetada para as vidas selecionadas".

Esse "that ultmate mortality" está causando-me aflição, pois parece que, do jeito com que eu traduzi dentro da frase, soa meio esquisito". Esse "diverge" também está meio estranho...

Alguém poderia dar uma força?

Grato.


----------



## Joca

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Estou com dúvidas para entender e traduzir a seguinte fase:
> 
> "Securitization would allow very long term coverage of the risk that ultimate mortality will diverge greatly from projected mortality for the selected lives".
> 
> Minha tentativa:
> "A securitização permitiria oferecer cobertura a um prazo mais longo que a mortalidade máxima final diferenciará bastante da mortalidade projetada para as vidas selecionadas".
> 
> Esse "that ultmate mortality" está causando-me aflição, pois parece que, do jeito com que eu traduzi dentro da frase, soa meio esquisito". Esse "diverge" também está meio estranho...
> 
> Alguém poderia dar uma força?
> 
> Grato.


 
Humm... parece que falta alguma coisa nesta frase, um conectivo, não sei, talvez algo do tipo ... *so* that...

Você traduziu _that_ como _que_, pronome relativo, mas parece não fazer sentido. 

Pode verificar a frase? Depois trataremos de _ultimate_...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

A frase é esta mesmo, do jeito que está.

Para melhorar o sentido, acabei traduzindo assim.

"A securitização permitiria oferecer cobertura para o risco a prazos muito longos *do qual *a mortalidade máxima final projetada diferirá muito paras as vidas selecionadas"

Mas, igualmente, ainda não sei se este seria o sentido que o autor queria...


----------



## uchi.m

Será que não seria (_in) that_?

Sem mais contexto, não saberia dizer. O que será que antecede e sucede essa frase, no texto?


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo com *uchi.m *


uchi.m said:


> O que será que antecede e sucede essa frase, no texto?


Entendo que *Ricardo Tavares* não pode controlar a frase original, a qual é seguramente mal-escrita. Entretanto, quem sabe se outras frases vizinhas nos ajudariam a decifrar os mistérios (de fato, erros ) da dita frase?


----------



## Archimec

A minha interpretação:

'A securitização permitiria uma cobertura demasiado longa do risco dum desvio importante entre a mortalidade real e a mortalidade projetada para as vidas selecionadas.'

(Trata-se no entanto de linguagem especializada, que seria prudente deixar para opinião mais competente.)


----------



## Ricardoreis

Aos meus ouvidos, o 'ultimate mortality' é ou um termo bastante técnico ou uma expressão meio desajeitada. 

Mas olhem como é contrastado com o 'projected mortality' (mortalidade 'estimada/projetada' de antemão). Acho que uma forma mais fácil entender seria 'actual mortality' ou talvez mesmo 'eventual mortality'. Na verdade não tenho certeza quanto à melhor tradução para português (mas eu gostei da suggestão do Archimec, 'mortalidade real'), já é preciso dar um jeito nessa tradução por encontrar o antônimo da mortalidade projetada que traz o mesmo sentido que o inglês 'eventual/actual'.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou tentar ajudar um pouco. O termo mortalidade é muito utilizado no meio segurador para estimar até quando um determinado segurado ou grupo segurado irá viver. São utilizadas tabelas, que, pela experiência do país, indicam a probabilidade de um determinado grupo (idade, fumantes, sexo, etc.) vir a falecer. Se este grupo supera as expectativas, ou seja, vive mais, a seguradora "perde", e, caso contrário, elas "ganham". 

Assim, como _ultimate_ significa máximo, entendi que _ultimate mortality_ seria a mortalidade máxima.

O parágrafo inteiro segue baixo (somente o antes, pois não há o depois):
“In the United States some companies offer very attractive term life insurance rates on selected lives in a very competitive market. There is little experience to indicate what the ultimate mortality will be for these select lives. Securitization would allow very long term coverage of the risk that ultimate mortality will diverge greatly from projected mortality for the selected lives”.

Minha tentativa:
"...A securitização permitiria oferecer cobertura do risco a um prazo mais longo em que (na qual?) a mortalidade máxima divergirá muito da mortalidade projetada para as vidas selecionadas". 

Obrigado.


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardo Tavares said:


> O parágrafo inteiro segue baixo (somente o antes, pois não há o depois):
> “In the United States some companies offer very attractive term life insurance rates on selected lives in a very competitive market. There is little experience to indicate what the ultimate mortality will be for these select lives. Securitization would allow very long term coverage of the risk that ultimate mortality will diverge greatly from projected mortality for the selected lives”.



Que tal assim:_A securitização permitiria a cobertura a muito longo prazo do risco de a mortalidade máxima divergir bastante da mortalidade projetada para as vidas selecionadas._​Ou seja, para a seguradora existe um risco inerente associado à longevidade do segurado; se a expectativa de vida do segurado variar para muito mais do que a estimativa de hoje, a securitização permitiria a cobertura do risco nessa circunstância.

Talvez _mortalidade máxima_ não seja o certo; não seria _mortalidade real_, como recomendaram Archimec e Ricardoreis?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

uchi.m said:


> Que tal assim:_A securitização permitiria a cobertura a muito longo prazo do risco de a mortalidade máxima divergir bastante da mortalidade projetada para as vidas selecionadas._​Ou seja, para a seguradora existe um risco inerente associado à longevidade do segurado; se a expectativa de vida do segurado variar para muito mais do que a estimativa de hoje, a securitização permitiria a cobertura do risco nessa circunstância.
> 
> Talvez _mortalidade máxima_ não seja o certo; não seria _mortalidade real_, como recomendaram Archimec e Ricardoreis?



Realmente não sei. Confesso que faz sentido as recomendações, mas nunca vi traduzir _ultimate_ como real...

Voltando a frase: Agora fiquei na dúvida se o risco estaria ligado à cobertura ou à mortalidade. Se seria "cobertura do risco" ou se seria risco da mortalidade (máxima ou real).

Quê difícil !!


----------



## Joca

uchi.m said:


> Que tal assim:
> _A securitização permitiria a cobertura a muito longo prazo do risco de a mortalidade máxima divergir bastante da mortalidade projetada para as vidas selecionadas._​Ou seja, para a seguradora existe um risco inerente associado à longevidade do segurado; se a expectativa de vida do segurado variar para muito mais do que a estimativa de hoje, a securitização permitiria a cobertura do risco nessa circunstância.
> 
> Talvez _mortalidade máxima_ não seja o certo; não seria _mortalidade real_, como recomendaram Archimec e Ricardoreis?


 
Boa a tradução de Uchi.m. Eu estava parcialmente errado quanto à função do that. Que tal "a mortalidade em seu máximo"? "*Em* muito longo prazo" em lugar de "a muito..."


----------



## coolbrowne

Se me permitem, creio que *uchi.m* resolveu a parada. No meu entender, agora está claro





uchi.m said:


> _A securitização permitiria a cobertura a muito longo prazo do risco de a mortalidade máxima divergir bastante da mortalidade projetada para as vidas selecionadas._


Também concordo com as recomendações de *Archimec* e *Ricardoreis*, ao tempo em que entendo a objeção


Ricardo Tavares said:


> ..nunca vi traduzir _ultimate_ como real...


Mas veja que o importante é o contexto, mais do que a palavra isolada. E agora que os colegas já fizeram o trabalho essencial ("heavy-lifting") , quem sabe... 
A securitização permitiria cobrir por um período bastante longo o risco da divergência entre a mortalidade máxima e a mortalidade projetada para a população em questão.​Cumprimentos a todos.  Excelente análise.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coolbrowne said:


> Se me permitem, creio que *uchi.m* resolveu a parada. No meu entender, agora está claroTambém concordo com as recomendações de *Archimec* e *Ricardoreis*, ao tempo em que entendo a objeção
> Mas veja que o importante é o contexto, mais do que a palavra isolada. E agora que os colegas já fizeram o trabalho essencial ("heavy-lifting") , quem sabe...
> A securitização permitiria cobrir por um período bastante longo o risco da divergência entre a mortalidade máxima e a mortalidade projetada para a população em questão.​Cumprimentos a todos.  Excelente análise.



Finalizou com chave de ouro, Cool. Congrats !!

Valeu !!


----------



## almufadado

"Securitization would allow very long term coverage of the risk that ultimate mortality will diverge greatly from projected mortality for the selected lives".

Concordo com esta tradução :
"A securitização permitiria cobrir por um período bastante longo o risco da divergência entre a mortalidade máxima e a mortalidade projetada para a população em questão."

Em pt-pt  a tradução seria :

"A criação de condições de segurança, para controle do risco a longo termo, permitirá a divergência do pico de mortalidade da (em relação à) mortalidade projectada para a população selecionada."

A expressão "pico de mortalidade" relaciona-se com "o expoente máximo" de uma curva num gráfico.


----------



## coolbrowne

Entendo a mudança de algumas termos para melhor seguir os usos de Portugal. Entretanto desconfio (ou melhor, temo ) que termo "securitização" (um exemplo berrante de "economês") não possa ser substituído por 





almufadado said:


> "A criação de condições de segurança...


Se não me engano, esse termo (permitam que evite repeti-lo ) refere-se especificamente a "_securities_" (certos instrumentos financeiros), não ao conceito genérico de _segurança._

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Archimec

almufadado, 
Respeitosamente, não vejo razão para que as versões 'portuguesa' e 'brasileira' devam ser tão diferentes.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Também acho que uchi.m matou muito bem a charada. Voltando especificamente à tradução de "ultimate mortality", sublinhei uma sugestão do Almufadado ("pico de mortalidade"), que poderia funcionar. Outra possibilidade: "mortalidade extrema". Ou simplesmente, para ficar bem claro: "mortalidade superior à projetada". Neste último caso, teríamos: 

"A securitização permitiria a cobertura, durante período bastante longo, do risco da divergência entre a mortalidade projetada para a população em questão e a mortalidade superior à projetada."


----------



## almufadado

coolbrowne said:


> Entendo a mudança de algumas termos para melhor seguir os usos de Portugal. Entretanto desconfio (ou melhor, temo ) que termo "securitização" (um exemplo berrante de "economês") não possa ser substituído por Se não me engano, esse termo (permitam que evite repeti-lo ) refere-se especificamente a "_securities_" (certos instrumentos financeiros), não ao conceito genérico de _segurança._
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Acho que a frase não se enquadra em economia..  mortality ... population ... bem se o autor se estiver a referir ao caso "Madoff" ... ai "there's no securities" 

Além disso o termo "Securitization" na é exclusivo da área financeira, aplica-se na Administração interna por exemplo.

 Achei ! ... que o Ricardo Tavares colocou o resto do contexto! 

__


Archimec eu _não estou competindo_ com o Português do Brasil, eu estou a dar a minha opinião e quando tenho dúvidas da aplicação geral do que escrevo, afirmo ser pt-pt, apesar do que nos une ser maior do que o que nos separa.

No Brasil usa-se as palavras :

- "securização"  ex.: "PC Login Pro Suite 5: Securização de certificados digitais - XELIOS ".

- "securitização" - "ferramenta financeira usada para converter uma carteira relativamente homogênea de ativos".

Ambas as palavras não se usam correntemente em Portugal, inclusive (eu escrevo inclusivé!) estão marcadas como erros na correcção automática. O termo pt-pt seria "salvaguarda".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vejam o que encontrei sobre securitização:
"De acordo com uma ampla definição, securitização significa “o agrupamento ou repacotamento de direitos a fluxos de caixa futuros para venda nos mercados de capitais.”

O assunto trata de um título que autor deseja que seja comercializado no Brasil, utilizando o modelo de securitiização.

Aproveito para agradecer a todos pelas contribuições e colaboração para que a tradução ficasse perfeita, mantendo o sentido original que o autor quis dar. No início eu estava totoalmente enrolado, mas depois de ler todas sugestões, tudo ficou mais claro.

Por tudo isso, muito obrigado.

Valeu!


----------

